# Java Fehlermeldung bzgl. Axis



## Guest (29. Nov 2007)

Hi, 

bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

AxisFault
 faultCode: {http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/envelope/}Server.userException
 faultSubcode: 
 faultString: org.activebpel.rt.bpel.AeBusinessProcessException: Error building output message
 faultActor: 
 faultNode: 
 faultDetail: 
	{http://xml.apache.org/axis/}hostname:HEINZ

org.activebpel.rt.bpel.AeBusinessProcessException: Error building output message
	at org.apache.axis.message.SOAPFaultBuilder.createFault(SOAPFaultBuilder.java:222)
	at org.apache.axis.message.SOAPFaultBuilder.endElement(SOAPFaultBuilder.java:129)
	at org.apache.axis.encoding.DeserializationContext.endElement(DeserializationContext.java:1087)
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.Parser2.maybeElement(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.Parser2.content(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.Parser2.maybeElement(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.Parser2.content(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.Parser2.maybeElement(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.Parser2.parseInternal(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.Parser2.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.crimson.parser.XMLReaderImpl.parse(Unknown Source)
	at javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.axis.encoding.DeserializationContext.parse(DeserializationContext.java:227)
	at org.apache.axis.SOAPPart.getAsSOAPEnvelope(SOAPPart.java:696)
	at org.apache.axis.Message.getSOAPEnvelope(Message.java:435)
	at org.apache.axis.handlers.soap.MustUnderstandChecker.invoke(MustUnderstandChecker.java:62)
	at org.apache.axis.client.AxisClient.invoke(AxisClient.java:206)
	at org.apache.axis.client.Call.invokeEngine(Call.java:2784)
	at org.apache.axis.client.Call.invoke(Call.java:2767)
	at org.apache.axis.client.Call.invoke(Call.java:2443)
	at org.apache.axis.client.Call.invoke(Call.java:2366)
	at org.apache.axis.client.Call.invoke(Call.java:1812)
	at berechne.QuadriereClient.main(QuadriereClient.java:41)
Exception in thread "main" 


Der Webservice als solches ist ordentlich deployed.


----------



## Gast (29. Nov 2007)

Die wsdl Datei sieht übigens so aus:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<wsdl:definitions targetNamespace="http://localhost:8080/axis/services/QuadriereWebService" xmlns:impl="http://localhost:8080/axis/services/QuadriereWebService" xmlns:intf="http://localhost:8080/axis/services/QuadriereWebService" xmlns:wsdlsoap="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/soap/" xmlns:apachesoap="http://xml.apache.org/xml-soap" xmlns:soapenc="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" xmlnslnk="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/ws/2003/05/partner-link/" xmlns:xsd="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" xmlns:wsdl="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/">
<plnkartnerLinkType xmlnslnk="http://docs.oasis-open.org/wsbpel/2.0/plnktype" name="calcProvidercalcRequesterLink">
   <plnk:role name="calculateService" portType="impl:Quadriere"/>
</plnkartnerLinkType>
  <wsdl:message name="meineWebServiceMethodeRequest">
    <wsdlart name="in0" type="xsd:string"/>
    <wsdlart name="in1" type="xsd:double"/>
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdl:message name="meineWebServiceMethodeResponse">
    <wsdlart name="meineWebServiceMethodeReturn" type="xsd:double"/>
  </wsdl:message>
  <wsdlortType name="Quadriere">
    <wsdlperation name="meineWebServiceMethode" parameterOrder="in0 in1">
      <wsdl:input name="meineWebServiceMethodeRequest" message="impl:meineWebServiceMethodeRequest"/>
      <wsdlutput name="meineWebServiceMethodeResponse" message="impl:meineWebServiceMethodeResponse"/>
    </wsdlperation>
  </wsdlortType>
  <wsdl:binding name="QuadriereWebServiceSoapBinding" type="impl:Quadriere">
    <wsdlsoap:binding xmlns:wsdlsoap="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/soap/" style="rpc" transport="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/http"/>
    <wsdlperation name="meineWebServiceMethode">
    <wsdlsoapperation xmlns:wsdlsoap="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/soap/" soapAction=""/>
      <wsdl:input name="meineWebServiceMethodeRequest">
    <wsdlsoap:body xmlns:wsdlsoap="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/soap/" encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="http://berechne" use="encoded"/>
      </wsdl:input>
      <wsdlutput name="meineWebServiceMethodeResponse">
    <wsdlsoap:body xmlns:wsdlsoap="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/soap/" encodingStyle="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/soap/encoding/" namespace="http://localhost:8080/axis/services/QuadriereWebService" use="encoded"/>
      </wsdlutput>
    </wsdlperation>
  </wsdl:binding>
  <wsdl:service name="QuadriereService">
    <wsdlort name="QuadriereWebService" binding="impl:QuadriereWebServiceSoapBinding">
    <wsdlsoap:address xmlns:wsdlsoap="http://schemas.xmlsoap.org/wsdl/soap/" location="http://localhost:8080/axis/services/QuadriereWebService"/>
    </wsdlort>
  </wsdl:service>
</wsdl:definitions>


----------



## Gast (29. Nov 2007)

Kann nicht jemand wenigstens einen Hinweis geben? Es ist wirklich wichtig.


----------



## Gast (29. Nov 2007)

Übrigens steht in Zeile 41:

Object ret = call.invoke( new Object[] { args[0], new Double( args[1] ) } );


----------



## Gast (29. Nov 2007)

Wollt ihr nicht helfen, könnt ihr nicht helfen oder warum bekomme ich null feedback hier?


----------

